# LP or Acetlene?



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Been going round and round with this one. I PERSONALLY like a good Acetlene torch over LP. I've used both and the LP gives more trouble with preheating, cutting thicker metal and uses more gas. The Acetlene cuts better, heats better, but the bottle costs more (fill the LP right of the big tank). I Figured out the cost to be about the same due to using twice as much LP for the same amount of cutting. What have you guys figured out? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I have done my share of using a cutting torch and do some gas welding like brazing too. I've tried PL but I prefer Acetylene due to it burns so much hotter. I find it takes less time to make a cut and that cuts fuel consumption. Also when its necessary to heat someting like a bolt/nut so you can remove it the hotter burning acetylene heats it up real fast. Sometimes in closed quarters using a lesser BTU gas like LP might cause problems like causing a fire to surrounding areas. 
The regulators are also different I'm told so that might be a consideration. 
Pros of LP, It works, gas is readily available.
I still prefer oxy/ace myself. Nothing works like the "Hotwrench"


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

I prefer acetylene...cuts, welds, brazes.... But since I have a large set up. it does not transport easily. So for sweating pipe, i use mapp gas.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I also prefer acetylene for everything!! With one exception when sweating pipe with acetylene the gas mixed with the copper makes your cigarettes taste like the south end of a north bound mule for days afterward!~!!!!:cowboy: 

PS. I have a small bottle for sweating copper!! and a large setup in my shop for all my other little thingys I piddle around with!!


----------

